# Looking for Translators and Contributors



## Samuel Venable (Mar 11, 2020)

I'm in need of translations into most, if not all, the languages supported by FreeBSD. Also looking for contributors who'd like to offer their input in pull requests relating to code cleanup, adding helper functions, and other useful things like that.

I don't want to use Google translate or similar because it's not as reliable for providing translations that are 100% accurate.

The project I need translations and would like contributors for can be found here: https://github.com/time-killer-games/DialogModule

Once I've reached a reasonable number of complete translations, I intend to submit this as an official FreeBSD port, as well as a Linux package for Arch, RedHat, and Debian based distro's, a Homebrew Tap for macOS, and on Windows I'm still investigating my options of distribution since there is no package manager that is compatible with Visual Studio's compiler, as MSYS2 uses and relies on MinGW exclusively. It uses ATL on Windows which is proprietary and doesn't available in MinGW.

Anyway, you are welcome to contribute to any part of the software, whether related to translations or otherwise, whether FreeBSD related or otherwise. But for the sake of staying on topic, let's only discuss the FreeBSD version in this topic. The only reason I mentioned the other platforms is to inform my project is cross-platform.

I hope I find some people who find the project interesting. Links concerning what the project does and links to documentation and screenshots can be found in the readme on github.


----------

